# Learn how to remove covers from cabinets!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Home Inspectors in NC must learn how to remove covers from cabinets enclosing panelboards safely.


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

There's good safety information and procedures in that post.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Every time I remove a panel cover, I check the top first for stuff that might fall inside. Knockouts, bolts, etc. Lot of junk on top if some panels.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

I liked the presentation because it emphasizes safety and drew an appropriate limit to the inspectors scope of work.:thumbsup:

It easy to see however, that this presentation was not carefully reviewed. There are numerous typos; for example, in slide 174, the "HARZADS" in an electrical panel are described.

Isn't the NEC vertical working distance supposed to be 6.5' EXCEPT service equipment or panel boards, in dwelling units, that do not exceed 200A? The presentation makes no mention of the exception.

EJPHI


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Yes*



EJPHI said:


> I liked the presentation because it emphasizes safety and drew an appropriate limit to the inspectors scope of work.:thumbsup:
> 
> It easy to see however, that this presentation was not carefully reviewed. There are numerous typos; for example, in slide 174, the "HARZADS" in an electrical panel are described.
> 
> ...


Yes

*Height of Working Space*. The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to a height of 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft) or the height of the equipment, whichever is greater. Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and
is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment.

Exception No. 1: In existing dwelling units, service equipment or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be permitted in spaces where the height of the working space is less than 2.0 m (61⁄2 ft).

Exception No. 2: Meters that are installed in meter sockets shall be permitted to extend beyond the other equipment. The meter socket shall be required to follow the rules of this section.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't see a home inspection as troubleshooting, so I don't see any provision of the OSHA rules or 70e that would let panel cover be removed for the purposes of inspection unless the power is locked out on the supply side of the panel.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

It's time -again - to remind the youngsters of how things 'used' to be done.

Covers don't always have little lips inside to catch them. Sometimes, as soon as you remove that last screw, the cover drops on your foot like a guillotine.

Cover makers like fancy little screw / clamp assemblies, 'engineered' things that don't do well over time. Expect several to be stripped / sprung / loose / missing.

Cover edges are best compared to dull knife blades. They WILL cut you. Simple cotton gloves provide NO grip. Heck, even plain kevlar is like wax paper when it comes to gripping things.

Someday I'll actually have the guts to actually 'modify' a cover by adding handles. Now there's an idea!


----------

